# DVD lässt sich nicht starten - mit welchem Programm öffnen?



## Edendora (19. Juni 2010)

Hej.
Ich habe letztens mein System neu aufgesetz und nun folgendes Problem.
Sobald ich die CoD Modern Warfare2 einschmeiße tut sich garnichts und sobald ich im arbeitsplatz die dvd starten will. "fragt" der pc mich mit welchem programm er dies tun solle? früher hatte ich nie ein derartiges problem und das spiel lief einwandfrei.

btw ich hab windows xp

bitte um hilfe,
gruß eden


----------



## Edendora (19. Juni 2010)

evtl- autorun virus?


----------



## Palimbula (19. Juni 2010)

was passiert denn wenn du setup.exe manuell startest? --> Explorer --> dvd-laufwerk...


----------



## Edendora (19. Juni 2010)

"öffnen mit" fenster ploppt auf


----------



## Palimbula (19. Juni 2010)

Somit dürfte es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um ein Windowsproblem handeln.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juni 2010)

klingt so wie dein Win dein DvD-laufwerk nicht erkannt hat , würd dein DvD-Laufwerk überhaupt in BIOS angezeigt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juni 2010)

Oder das Laufwerk mal in Geräte Manager Deinstallieren, Pc Neu starten. 

und schauen ob es dann geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edendora (20. Juni 2010)

musik usw. öffnet das laufwerk problemlos...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Juni 2010)

vielleicht die dvd kaputt? wenn du jetzt umbedingt zocken willst und ne schnelle internetleitung hast, lad das game einfach runter und benutz deinen key und lass den crack weg.


----------



## Edendora (23. Juni 2010)

download? wie wo?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juni 2010)

Edendora schrieb:


> download? wie wo?



er meint bestimmt den iiliegalen DL denn wir aber nicht nennen muss du schon selber per google suchen oder kaufst ein neues Laufwerk so teuer sind die auch wieder nicht


----------

